# Life is just passing me by.



## xocasielynox (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey everybody,
I really think I just need to vent. I am 19 years old. I am married...not only married but technically still a newlywed. I have been married for eight months. I was only with my husband for seven months before the big I do's. As I sit in my room...yes my room not my house, not my apartment but my in-laws in house.. in my room, I can't help but think " I am offically a house wife" I work..I come home.. I wait for my husband maybe get a little bit of action then go to bed.. I'm to young to feel this way. I lost all my friends. And never go out. Don't get me wrong, I love my husband more then anything in this world. He's all I got, I just feel like I'm in this zonee, that no one will understand I can't handle it. I am always feeling so sick to my stomach with depression, but I can't explain to him why I feel this way. Mind you he is 25. It just seems like my life is at a standing still. Anxiety is setting in...what do I do?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Depression can be such a hard thing to get out of. You go to work so that is a good thing. do you like what you do? 

why did you lose all of your friends? If you could have your life any way you wanted, what would it be?


----------



## lisakifttherapy (Jul 31, 2007)

What stands out for me is that you say he's the only thing you have in your life. Just because you're married doesn't mean you shouldn't have an independent life within the marriage ie. friends, family, hobbies, etc. There's a "you," "me" and "we" to any relationship and it's important to nurture all pieces. If you try to broaden your interests and support network - and still struggle with feelings of depression and anxiety, perhaps you should find a local counselor to help you sort through it!


----------



## warmness (Oct 7, 2010)

Omg its the same situation for me, listen, get help, go to a therapist, if you dont your going to develop social anxiety disorder, and trust me it wont go easily, and guess what, ive finally realised 5 years of my life has passed me by and I havent done anything with them, I sat at home crying because what a mess my life is in, and my anxiety still hasnt cleared up


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Sep 27, 2010)

_*BELIEVE ME I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL*_​

I am right on with what you are saying​I also married _*VERY YOUNG*_ and it sure was not because I wanted to get married at the age that I did. I had to grow up really fast- as you do as well. But the thing is I was 15 when I married my husband. I was going to marry him when I was out of school and I would have been 17years old then. My family wrote me off on the day I was born- they never really ever wanted me around and they were so happy the day I got together with my "boyfriend" who is now my husband. Then it went to me having to move out- so I had to move in with him which he was also living with his Mother- oh. it made things hard when for one at the age that he was at that time he should of had his own place. (31 years old) Him and me we were the best of friends even before we met each other in person- we would sit there for hours talking on the C.B. with each other- We did this for about eight months and then we met each other. Became best friends right away got together about five months after that and engaged two weeks later then saying our I do's six months after that...

I also was very, very happy even​Back then- and now 17 years later we are still going and ten times happier. I know though you will be okay- just take it one day at a time. Yes, I also lost a lot of things when I married and when you, marry someone you love- most of the time you will lose your normal life. Which I never had a normal life though. Very long story on that and I do plan on letting you people read about my life very soon. I also have acute depression, so I know what you are saying about that as well. I also sit in my room many of times and I also would find myself crying- I think though my disease that I was born with has me most depressed though. I wish you the best of them all- live your life to the fullest​


----------



## HeavenSent (Oct 7, 2010)

BELIEVE ME I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL




I am right on with what you are saying
I also married VERY YOUNG and it sure was not because I wanted to get married at the age that I did. I had to grow up really fast- as you do as well. But the thing is I was 15 when I married my husband. I was going to marry him when I was out of school and I would have been 17years old then. My family wrote me off on the day I was born- they never really ever wanted me around and they were so happy the day I got together with my "boyfriend" who is now my husband. Then it went to me having to move out- so I had to move in with him which he was also living with his Mother- oh. it made things hard when for one at the age that he was at that time he should of had his own place. (31 years old) Him and me we were the best of friends even before we met each other in person- we would sit there for hours talking on the C.B. with each other- We did this for about eight months and then we met each other. Became best friends right away got together about five months after that and engaged two weeks later then saying our I do's six months after that...


I also was very, very happy even 
Back then- and now 17 years later we are still going and ten times happier. I know though you will be okay- just take it one day at a time. Yes, I also lost a lot of things when I married and when you, marry someone you love- most of the time you will lose your normal life. Which I never had a normal life though. Very long story on that and I do plan on letting you people read about my life very soon. I also have acute depression, so I know what you are saying about that as well. I also sit in my room many of times and I also would find myself crying- I think though my disease that I was born with has me most depressed though. I wish you the best of them all- live your life to the fullest


----------

